# Finally a Skyline owner



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Today I finally achieved a boyhood dream & collected my dream car - a R34 GTR :clap:

Only small issues are - the MFD picked up a couple of white lines whilst sat in the docks in Japan and the gear knob has a small bit of wear on it but thats getting replaced anyway  Also the headunit was removed by the previous owner before it went to auction in Japan - luckily I have one sat here thats gonna go in when I get a chance.

Its a lot quicker than my supercharged 350Z was, the sensation when accelerating out of a bend in 2nd or 3rd gears is just incredible. Exhaust sounds great, if not a little bit quiet for my taste - Its staying though because a) it looks stunning & b) It sounds great without being over the top loud like my Z was :nervous:

Mods will start next week, I'm off on holiday tomorrow for a week so the car is now tucked up ready for when I return. So far I have Blitz downpipes (on order), Apexi Filters, HKS Boost controller, HKS Fcon gold & a modified twin turbo pipe to fit  May order some spacers for the wheels or I may just wait until I can afford the Volks that I want.

Mods currently on the car are an Apexi titanium exhaust, Carbon Superior leather seats & white Nismo clocks - I also had Jurgen refurbish the wheels in gloss black for me. It also has a Nismo oil cap & a nismo fuel filler cap which looks great - no idea if its genuine or not but its a nice touch  Its also got a pretty comprehensive service history from Japan which is nice - even though I don't quite know what it says :chuckle:

Some pics 


























































































Many thanks to Jurgen at JM-Imports for a completley easy experience & for finding me a great car. Drove the car home from Newcastle today - just over 5 hours, 315miles & 1 & 1/2 tanks of fuel. Car performed perfectley - Just a shame I'm off on holiday tomorrow :chuckle:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

nice!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not normally very keen on white cars but that looks stunning. Congratulations mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice tidy looking 34 mate, and loving the blacked out out alloys, they really suit the car :clap:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks awesome. Those rear emblems though look a little out of place.

Enjoy your holiday and at least you will know that you have something fantastic to return to!


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks 

I'll probably get rid of the badges on the rear, any idea if the Nissan badge is just stuck on or if it leaves any indent in the boot lid?


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Good on ya mate, you gotta have dream and it's nice to see yours came true!

Those seats look awesome dude


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Beautiful! :clap:

Congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats dude, welcome to the exclusive time share :chuckle:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome to R34 ownership.

Car looks immaculate, really clean example.

Enjoy your holiday and get driving and enjoying it :thumbsup:


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

looks a lovely example, you can't live too far away from me either, so hope to see it in the flesh soon!


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks really nice mate and I love the seat's. Enjoy GTR ownership


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well done! Loving the seats.


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

David-R said:


> looks a lovely example, you can't live too far away from me either, so hope to see it in the flesh soon!


Just up the road in Caerphilly  Your brother Geoff has already mentioned that I need to meet up with you 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations vith the purchase and welcome to R-34Gtr ownership:thumbsup:



Terje.


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Congratulations. Haven't seen many white R34s, looks great!!


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

awesome very nice!!

i am just waiting on my R34 (bayside blue V-Spec) to arrive from Jurgen- can't wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!

enjoy


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your purchase! r34's look great in white same as mine but mines pearl:thumbsup:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

congrats on the purchase i bought mine from Jurgen aswell


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Lovely looking motor mate, would stay with the TI exhaust, when you fit the downpipes it will get louder.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

glad you got home ok mate, lovely clean car you have mate..

some nice scenic pics when you get back to show it off properly.

enjoy your hols.


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

ianp said:


> Just up the road in Caerphilly  Your brother Geoff has already mentioned that I need to meet up with you 2 :thumbsup:


sounds good Ian, give us a shout soon! look forward to seeing it


----------



## GodzillaTR (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Back from holiday & managed to do a few little jobs to it 

Fitted a new headunit & HKS turbo timer.


















Managed to hide all the wires behind the trim, Just need to figure out how I'm gonna mount the reverse camera - if it ever stops raining I will anyway.

Also fitted my Apexi intakes










Also recieved my Blitz downpipes this morning, should get them fitted this weekend depending on weather & if theres a lot of work in.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

good work 

im tempted to fit a reversing camera as with owning the evo the view is pish


----------



## Toho (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice Dude.....the R34 GTR in White is Perfect.....i love it^^ greetz from germany!


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Gave my R34 its first wash since getting it & took it out for a few pics  


































































Jap day :chuckle: There were a few other jap cars there throughout the day - My neighbours love weekends that I'm not working


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Today I got on with fitting some new parts  HKS SSQV, HKS gear knob & a polished fuse box cover. I've also replaced the MFD screen so now have no more lines in it  Discovered that although my car is a 99 it actually has the later Toshiba screen fitted to my MFD 

SSQV & fuse cover fitted


























HKS gear knob (freebie courtesy of RHD Japan







) & Nismo mats fitted


















Fixed MFD


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The mats look great. Your 34GTR looks small next to that Evo..


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

nice job - car looks great 

skyline are allot bigger - must be a funny angle lol

did you use a guide on here for the MFD ,where did you get the screen (mine needs one too)


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Lewis_08 said:


> nice job - car looks great
> 
> skyline are allot bigger - must be a funny angle lol
> 
> did you use a guide on here for the MFD ,where did you get the screen (mine needs one too)


I figured out the mfd removal when i fitted the headunit  i might do a guide for it later on if i get time 

I got the screen from jdm autolink.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations on your new car.... it looks the nutts


----------



## ALmansoori (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nius


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Gratz mate!

It`s a verry nice virgin!


----------

